# Engine under cover plastic thing



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

Is that plastic under egine cover in the front end absolutely necessary, cause mines all busted up and nasty?


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

Eminembdg said:


> Is that plastic under egine cover in the front end absolutely necessary, cause mines all busted up and nasty?



Yah, mine is Fu*#!* up too. I still leave it on because some rocks or other crap might fly up and hit something. Maybe even some rodents might climb up wires if your cover isnt there. Leave it there....use tie wraps if your cover is all busted.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I haven't had those for awhile... now to think of it... I dont have the plastic thingys for the wheel wells too


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Leaving the box shouldn't do any damage, but if it really bothers you, you might want to remove it, I plan to just haven't gotten around to it.
The Inner Fender wells on the other hand...depends what the weather is like where you live, if you leave it off in the winter...your fender will be fucked in no time with Road salt!


----------



## chaotichabit (Jun 30, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Leaving the box shouldn't do any damage, but if it really bothers you, you might want to remove it, I plan to just haven't gotten around to it.
> The Inner Fender wells on the other hand...depends what the weather is like where you live, if you leave it off in the winter...your fender will be fucked in no time with Road salt!




anyone know where to get the plastic covers, because both sides of mine are off for the wheel wells, and you can see some tubing for the windshield washer, and it bothers me


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

chaotichabit said:


> anyone know where to get the plastic covers, because both sides of mine are off for the wheel wells, and you can see some tubing for the windshield washer, and it bothers me


I can sell you the fenderwells, $10 a side.


----------

